# FS: * PRICE DROP* High Quality Fancy Goldfish (& an Albino Longfin BN Pleco!)



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm getting out of the hobby for a while and would like to find good homes for my fancy goldfish collection.

The younger goldfish (#1-3) were purchased from China's Finest Goldfish via April's group order. CFG has a reputation for sourcing really high quality goldfish, check out their website and their  Flickr album. The larger goldfish (#4-6) were bought from a fellow BCA member.

=============

So, here's what I got (complete with blurry camera phone pictures.) PM me if interested, pick-up is in Richmond. Discounts available to those who buy multiple fish:

*1. Red "Cat-faced" Lionhead (~ 3 inches)*: Bred to have extra big cheeks and wen so it resembles a cat. *Was $60 now $30*










*2. Calico Short-Tailed Ryukin (~3 inches)*: Nice deep body for a juvenile fish. *Was $60 now $30*










*3. Albino Sailfin Bristlenose Pleco*: Does algae cleanup duty in my tank, doesn't both the goldfish at all. Bought from Canadian Aquatics, sorry no pics. $10

===========

Heads up I will be selling my 90g corner tank once all the livestock is gone. Here's an older photo (I've upgraded to a LED light since then), will post in the Freshwater Classifieds when the time comes. Thanks for looking!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice goldfish collection.

Is that awesome red and white fantail adn the goldfish with the orange pom poms available?


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Do you know if your pleco is a male or female?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

My, my, my. Well now, those are some VERY beautiful little goldfish. If I'm able to clear out a tank in the next day or two, I would be most interested. Can you please pm me and tell me where abouts in Richmond you are? I'm just across the bridge in Marpole.
Shelley


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of communication, I was out of town unexpectedly for the past couple of weeks.

@ josephl: The Fantail Ryukin and Pom-Pom were sold a long time ago.

@ lexingtonsteel: The pleco should be a female since there aren't too many bristles on its nose.)

@ chappy: PM sent

FYI, red and white ranchu was just sold yesterday!


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, and *free goldfish food if you buy a fish*. I have quality Hikari brands (Lionhead, Oranda, Wheat Germ, Saki Hikari) and well as other good stuff!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

hmmmm...that calico and the red cap are very tempting... would you consider a deal for both?

Can you repost the pics? For some reason none are coming through.


----------



## gsdelcourt (Mar 22, 2012)

Pm sent .....


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

@ Elle: PM sent


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Red cap pending for Elle.


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Red cap, oranda, and ranchu sold! Only the lionhead and ryukin left. Discount is available if you buy both of them!


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

bump it good, bump it real good


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Want to sell the remaining fish this weekend! Goldfish are now half price, so $60 for both. Please PM if interested.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

@ gsneufeld: PM replied.

@ lotus: goldfish are still available. I tried to reply to your PM but your inbox is full. I am available this evening or this weekend.


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Monday bump please!


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

can gold fish be cept in warm water


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

argh, another duplicate post!!!!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Roger, sent you another PM. I can take the remaining goldfish and possibly the pleco.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

oh, someone answered my question already, i was just wondering cause i'm pretty sure mine is also a female since its over 2 inches now, but i had heard that the males can be aggressive together, so a female is wonderful. another pm sent


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

All sold! Tank teardown will begin shortly.


----------

